# AR-10 or AR-15



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I am debating my next gun, I would like either an AR-15 or Ar-10, I am leaning towards the AR-10 because I already have a .223 and I could use the .308 for deer hunting. I will load my own ammo so that cost should be pretty close the same. I will many use the gun for just fun shooting, possibly PD some day but I doubt it. and maybe a coyote or two, and of course deer hunting if I want to. Anything else I should consider? The long range seems pretty close to the same on them both.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

id say go with the 308, on the small side for killing IMO but then again i think that about my 300 win mag. but would definelty be a fun gun to shoot


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

If you are walking alot - the AR 15 approx 7 lbs Vs. the AR 10 approx 11 lbs
It adds up


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The .308 would be just fine, easily enough gun for what you have mentioned. If you want some thing a little different, the 260, 6.5 CM, and 6.5 Grendel would be interesting. Less recoil than the .308 and still plenty of gun for deer, but nice for coyote and long range targets and PDs if you do shoot some. You can get almost any cartridge under the sun(yes, there are exceptions) in the AR platform if you want to pay for the custom barrel. I have noticed a lot of custom shops offering AR barrels of all types. I almost want to build another!!!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

What is the recoil difference from the .223 to the .308? I didn't think there would be much because of how heavy the guns are and the recoil system in them.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Recoil is more on the 308 rifles but not so much that you will have problems shooting it. I have two and it is only a little slower in hunting situations. Now if you want to rock and roll getting smaller groups will be harder. Both of mine are full size. I have held the carbine ones but never shot. They feel good for weight but I do not know what recoil would be like on them. I want the extra power any way of the longer tube.

When Chuck Norris plays Monopoly, it affects the actual world economy.


----------

